# 100 years diffefence... a lot has happened.



## NathanBrown (Jan 27, 2017)

The Stutz auto pictured with the Model 3 was roughly an equivalent of its time, in regards to price, tech, and sportiness.
The rEVolution has begun!


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

NathanBrown said:


> The Stutz auto pictured with the Model 3 was roughly an equivalent of its time, in regards to price, tech, and sportiness.
> The rEVolution has begun!


Those are some HUGE panel gaps on that Stutz!


----------

